# Fishing Winnipeg



## BarnickCustomCalls (Feb 23, 2015)

Does anyone here ever make the trip to Lake Winnipeg and chase after greenbacks? We will be making a trip up there either the 8th or 15th of march depending on weather. We went up there for the first time last year and had a blast despite the weather being below zero and windy everyday but one.

Here's a couple of the fish I got last year

http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/06397F28-16F4-48D7-A052-6DC08B73E783_zpscdfcdqpj.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/F1FEE2DA-1933-4394-8B19-652F28789B03_zps0rgjaghv.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/F5B7E1B7-8A8E-4455-89D8-E763FB5161FB_zpsldxsrgyw.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 23, 2015)

nice eyes derek good times for sure


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 23, 2015)

OK stupid question, what's a greenback?


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Feb 23, 2015)

That's just what they call the walleyes in winnipeg. The color on them is usually different looking than most lakes. A lot of them have emerald green backs with the white bellies


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 23, 2015)

What size boat are y'all using?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Feb 23, 2015)

There won't be a boat being used when we will be up there. We will be on 3-5ft of ice. Although the sound of being on a boat does sound nice right about now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 23, 2015)

Whats the white stuff on the ground?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 24, 2015)

Beautiful fish! Chuck


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 24, 2015)

Some nice looking fish, never been ice fishing would rather stick with warm weather, cool side by side or whatever the fancy 4 wheelers are called haha.


----------

